

Travel Tips for Geeks: Preventing Theft - martey
http://pydanny.com/travel-tips-for-geeks-preventing-theft.html

======
schrodingersCat
I once read that putting a rubber band around your wallet will "trick" a pick
pocket but have not heard whether or not this is true.

~~~
joezydeco
Pickpockets rely on being able to slip things out of your pocket without being
detected. The rubber band makes a slick leather wallet stickier and won't
slide out easily.

A determined pick can probably still get it, but it will make the removal of
the wallet slightly more noticeable.

